# Sillosock vs Deadly Flyers



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wondering what you guys think of the Sillosock flyers vs the Deadly flyers. Pro's Con's etc. Looking to buy 6-8 before this spring and wanted some input from everyone else. I know the Deadly one's are fairly new so hoping someone out there has used them!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm getting some Deadlies in the mail any day and will post up a video with both in action so you can decide.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sweet, can't wait!


----------



## wuttheflock (Jul 2, 2009)

I've got some of both, I like the look of the deadlies realism wise, but the sillosocks have better wing flapping action. If you want more height when useing the deadlies, you can punch out the primer on a used 12 gauge shell, slip it on some 1/2" conduit, and insert the deadly stake in the primer hole. You can also get a little more wing flapping action on the deadlies by pinching a splitshot fishing sinker on the outer leading edge of the wings. Hope this helps. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

wuttheflock said:


> ou can also get a little more wing flapping action on the deadlies by pinching a splitshot fishing sinker on the outer leading edge of the wings. Hope this helps. :beer:


Good idea, I will have to try that.


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

i have a dozen deadly flierslook awesome at any distance very real esp with the little feet they give you to put on  i was kinda dissapointed about their movement from using the sillosock fliers in the past but then i started thinking, when a goose comes into land they are locked up until they are on the ground ready to backpedal. im not sure which is key movement or just the realism of having decoys in the air.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

flight cancled said:


> when a goose comes into land they are locked up until they are on the ground ready to backpedal. im not sure which is key movement or just the realism of having decoys in the air.


I think what the sillosock flyers are simulating is the birds that are trading around the flock feeding on the ground. Those birds have a slow wing beat to how they fly. Most people position their flyer to simulate birds that are trading up the front to feed, thus they are moving their wings.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

SS fliers have much better wing motion IMO. But, the DD fliers look really good, a very good hovering pose. Their wing beat is just really weak. I use both.

One thing I have done is to take the metal stake on the DD fliers and cut it down as short as possible, 6" or so. Then I run them on tall fiberglass poles, just tape a piece of 1/4" water line on the pole. They have really good movement in low to mid wind speeds this way, but if it is real windy they get a little wild.


----------

